# How to dose milk thistle



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

I purchased some milk thistle/dandilion for Doug's liver. It's a liquid. How much should a 5 or 6 pound dog have?


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

I really don't know. Ask the people who you bought this from if they can help you figure it out by weight. Other than that, ask the vet!


----------



## Moonfall (Nov 16, 2012)

It has dosing on the back, but not by weight. Says for cats 10-20 drops, for dogs, 20-40.

So I am giving him 5 drops, since he's smaller than a typical cat.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

You could go on line to the place that makes the product and ask them the dosage. Have the weight of your dog ready. They should be able to help.


----------

